# Why I do what I do



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This morning in the marshes





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

AWSOME video !!! Love it !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I lost one this morning bigger than yours....got to carry a net 

The flounder were feeding hard, not the usual thump but they were picking up the chickenboy and swimming away with them.

I even had a big mullet take the lure.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Fantastic prefront conditions. Catch am all!


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice video!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

Teach me how to Chickenboy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I speak dec 1st galveston cca meeting 6pm Beerfoot Brewery. Topic: how to catch flounder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

chickenboy said:


> I speak dec 1st galveston cca meeting 6pm Beerfoot Brewery. Topic: how to catch flounder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gah I wish I could go. I swear I only catch flounder by accident even after reading all of the great advice on 2cool. :headknock


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice Joe.


----------



## jweezie2315 (Dec 3, 2012)

Really nice fish. It has been such torture to watch all the posts while I've been unable to go fishing. That being said, the posts have also been the only thing keeping me going until I can get out there.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

bill said:


> I lost one this morning bigger than yours....got to carry a net
> 
> The flounder were feeding hard, not the usual thump but they were picking up the chickenboy and swimming away with them.
> 
> I even had a big mullet take the lure.


Nice "camo-flounder" :texasflag


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder what Chickenboy's favorite Chickenboy is...?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Here she comes. A dream come true. It is about to be on big time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

My work put on a small flounder tournament today and I spent most of the day catching nice slot reds with no flounder. On the way in I made one last stop, put on a chickenboy and had a nice flounder after 2 casts. That fish was enough to win the tournament today. I can honestly say that for me the chickenboy outfishes gulp. They are also cheaper and don't leak all over my boat. You have my business from now on man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

uscgnazzario said:


> My work put on a small flounder tournament today and I spent most of the day catching nice slot reds with no flounder. On the way in I made one last stop, put on a chickenboy and had a nice flounder after 2 casts. That fish was enough to win the tournament today. I can honestly say that for me the chickenboy outfishes gulp. They are also cheaper and don't leak all over my boat. You have my business from now on man. Keep up the good work!


What a story. On the way in - Lol. I always like the comparisons to gulp. Business size wise that is like comparing the corner convenience store to Walmart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> I speak dec 1st galveston cca meeting 6pm Beerfoot Brewery. Topic: how to catch flounder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance it will be recorded for others to see?

I would love to hear this!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Crow's Nest said:


> Any chance it will be recorded for others to see?
> 
> I would love to hear this!


No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Real Nice


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

That one is easy.

You work and sell baits to help pay for your addiction.   

(I think the secret is to have a wonderful understanding wife too.)

That is the reason I have to work all the time.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The thump is addictive. That is all there is to it. What a wonderful species to try to catch. It is all about the thump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

